# New LGD picture



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm getting the pup on the left:










Although I keep many dogs (border collies), it will be my first LGD. I'm very excited to be adding him to my sheep operation. He is a triple-cross of Spanish Ranch Mastiff/Maremma/Polish Tatra from Lovetree Kennels in WI.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

He is handsome.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh he's gonna be a BIG guy! Congrats!


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Just got him home and in a secure pen. He is named, "Alejandro, the defender".;-)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Lovetree kennels, is that the sheep dairy people?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, Ross. They do a nice job with their dogs. I feel confident that the pup was raised correctly. Now it is up to me to make sure I do my part to make him a great guardian. It's a bit terrifying, though. I don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Looking4ewes said:


> Yes, Ross. They do a nice job with their dogs. I feel confident that the pup was raised correctly. Now it is up to me to make sure I do my part to make him a great guardian. It's a bit terrifying, though. I don't want to make a mistake.


 I'm not surprised they do a nice job with their sheep and cheese making too. Good people make for a good start.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Look at that expression on his face!!! Alejandro, Adelante!


----------



## cantwait (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet looking Pup!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't mean to be mean, but I think they all look alike. Little snowmen. I love the name!

What does he do when your bc tries to herd him?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Border collie knows the difference. One time I was at a trial and two of the lgds interrupted a run. They followed the sheep through part of the course and into the pen. It did look like they were being worked too. Funny.


----------

